# Incredibile Berlusconi:"Incontrerò Giampaolo. Scelto grazie a me".



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

*Incredibile Berlusconi:"Incontrerò Giampaolo. Scelto grazie a me".*

Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".

*Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì".




Aahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## 7vinte (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì".



Dove ha detto:"scelto grazie a me"?


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Che trollate.

E c'è pure chi ci casca...


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Ahahahahahhahah e vabbè, qui si fa tutto alla luce del sole, come sempre.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2019)

ma perché quando le cose sembrano iniziare ad andare nel verso giusto (almeno per me) riappare lui a fare danni….


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



parla come fosse il presidente...sarà un delirio del vecchio ma sta parlando cosi….


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Leggete QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/giampaolo...liani-sacchi-e-sarri-vt77333.html#post1854169


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Si si mentalità offensiva e bel gioco con Constant, Traore, De Jong, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Mauri e compagnia..


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Non lo incontra Singer ma lo incontra Berlusconi 

Berlusconi boccia il mercato, e cacciano Leonardo. Berlusconi critica il giuoco, e cacciano Gattuso. Berlusconi e il compagno di merende, consigliano Giampaolo, e prendono Giampaolo.

Tutto il resto, sono asini che volano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".


----------



## Shmuk (17 Giugno 2019)

Bisogna cacciare quella vecchia cariatide, e talpa galliano-berlusconica, di Scaroni.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".




Ma parla ancora questo individuo?


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bisogna cacciare quella vecchia cariatide, e talpa galliano-berlusconica, di Scaroni.



Chissà chi ce lo ha messo...


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Non resiste più.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma parla ancora questo individuo?



io spero smetti del tutto di parlare..! 
spero che si intenda a cosa mi riferisco 


quest'anno ha rischiato 2 volte 
la terza è quella buona


----------



## Shmuk (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non lo incontra Singer ma lo incontra Berlusconi
> 
> Berlusconi boccia il mercato, e cacciano Leonardo. Berlusconi critica il giuoco, e cacciano Gattuso. Berlusconi e il compagno di merende, consigliano Giampaolo, e prendono Giampaolo.
> 
> Tutto il resto, sono asini che volano.




E quindi Maldini (e Leonardo) ed adesso anche Boban, sono burattini?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non lo incontra Singer ma lo incontra Berlusconi
> 
> Berlusconi boccia il mercato, e cacciano Leonardo. Berlusconi critica il giuoco, e cacciano Gattuso. Berlusconi e il compagno di merende, consigliano Giampaolo, e prendono Giampaolo.
> 
> Tutto il resto, sono asini che volano.



Dopo Li realmente non escludo più nulla. Mi chiedo quando verrà un Presidente e magnate VERO. Quando...


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dopo Li realmente non escludo più nulla. Mi chiedo quando verrà un Presidente e magnate VERO. Quando...



Quando qualcuno porta il famoso miliardo, che adesso è diventato un miliardo e duecento milioni (forse per recuperare i soldi buttati via da Fassone e Mirabelli).


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2019)

Non mi sorprendo più di nulla. Il Milan è indirettamente ancora in mano sua, sempre detto e pensato. Scaroni, D'avanzo, Cerchione, tutta gente vicinissima a Berlusconi e Galliani. Vediamo che succede va...


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2019)

ci manca solo che ci sia berlusconi allla conferenza di presentazione di Giampaolo eppoi abbiamo finito


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2019)

Come sempre, Report un anno fa aveva ragione ed aveva detto la verità. E, come al solito, chi dice la verità dà fastidio e si becca gli insulti e le querele.


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci manca solo che ci sia berlusconi allla conferenza di presentazione di Giampaolo eppoi abbiamo finito



Sarebbe l'apoteosi


----------



## davidelynch (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".





Comunque che agonia senza fine ragazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2019)

E, aggiungo io, chi può negare che Berlusconi possa dare qualcosa in cambio a Scaroni e compagnia per fare quello che lui dice? Stiamo parlando di uno che pagava in nero i parlamentari per i suoi interessi...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Giugno 2019)

Gran brutta cosa la vecchiaia...


----------



## luigi61 (17 Giugno 2019)

Per minimizzare le uscite di Berlusconi sarebbe necessaria la presenza FORTE della proprieta; ad oggi non ricordo dichiarazioni di Singer, e così vero o non vero il PADRONE pare sempre lui, e NESSUNO può escluderlo,, visto il main board del Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".



Si si Silvio ora però prendi la pastiglietta e vai a letto che domani c'è la gita al parco. 

Mi sembra come quelli del Grande fratello che elemosinano attenzione e nessuno se li caha.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Gran brutta cosa la vecchiaia...



Vecchiaia? Questo è cyborg. Arriverà a 120 anni minimo. Altro che vecchiaia...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si si Silvio ora però prendi la pastiglietta e vai a letto che domani c'è la gita al parco.
> 
> Mi sembra come quelli del Grande fratello che elemosinano attenzione e nessuno se li caha.



Esatto. Io leggo commenti dove si afferma, direttamente o indirettamente, che Berlusconi sarebbe ancora dietro a tutto, ma io non solo non ci voglio credere, non ci posso credere. È impossibile. 

Il solo pensiero mi fa venire da vomitare. Anche se, conoscendolo, sarebbe capacissimo di fare dei tramacci per tenere il Milan con la testa sott’acqua per chissà quanti anni, perché sono convinto che lui tutto voglia meno che un’altra proprietà si dimostri vincente. Vuoi mettere essere ricordato come quello che ha vinto tutto e dopo il quale il Milan è diventato una provinciale? Questo figlio di un cane ha un ego che definire diabolicamente ipertrofico è un eufemismo di quelli grossi, ma non posso nè voglio credere che i sospetti che hanno alcuni siano veri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Per minimizzare le uscite di Berlusconi sarebbe necessaria la presenza FORTE della proprieta; ad oggi non ricordo dichiarazioni di Singer, e così vero o non vero il PADRONE pare sempre lui, e NESSUNO può escluderlo,, visto il main board del Milan



E quindi, come hanno detto alcuni, Maldini e Boban sono delle marionette che ci stanno prendendo per il culo? In particolare Boban sarebbe tornato dicendo le cose che porto in firma sapendo (perché è impossibile che Maldini e Boban non siano al corrente di eventuale marcio che starebbe sotto al Milan, di scenari occulti ecc ecc) che c’è ancora il maiale di Arcore, dietro?

È impossibile. 

Voglio dire, Totti ha lasciato la Roma dicendo a chiare lettere che la Roma è in pessime mani e noi avremmo MALDINI e Boban che ci starebbero prendendo per il culo?

È impossibile dai, nessuna tifoseria al mondo merita questo, nemmeno gli juventini, non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Non posso minimamente credere che il fato si sia accanito così tanto contro il secondo club più glorioso al mondo, e poi anche a livello logico non avrebbe senso la permanenza di Maldini e l’arrivo di Boban, per i motivi detti sopra.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2019)

beh se proprio c'è ancora silvio allora poteva esonerarlo un po' prima Gattuso...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Io leggo commenti dove si afferma, direttamente o indirettamente, che Berlusconi sarebbe ancora dietro a tutto, ma io non solo non ci voglio credere, non ci posso credere. È impossibile.
> 
> Il solo pensiero mi fa venire da vomitare. Anche se, conoscendolo, sarebbe capacissimo di fare dei tramacci per tenere il Milan con la testa sott’acqua per chissà quanti anni, perché sono convinto che lui tutto voglia meno che un’altra proprietà si dimostri vincente. Vuoi mettere essere ricordato come quello che ha vinto tutto e dopo il quale il Milan è diventato una provinciale? Questo figlio di un cane ha un ego che definire diabolicamente ipertrofico è un eufemismo di quelli grossi, ma non posso nè voglio credere che i sospetti che hanno alcuni siano veri.



E' sempre stato un malato bugiardo megalomane. Ora è invecchiato e la testa non gli regge più e esce con delle stupidate. 

Basta vedere un pò di mesi fa quando si mise a parlare in senso positivo del reddito di cittadinanza poi arriva un suo collaboratore e ripete le cose esattamente al contrario. 

E' andato di testa, è come cercare di dar retta a un matto. E ricordati sempre che è il diavolo in persona, è ( era ) capace di tutto pur di alimentare il suo ego. 

Purtroppo le storie che c'entri ancora lui finiranno con la sua dipartita, se mai morirà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato un malato bugiardo megalomane. Ora è invecchiato e la testa non gli regge più e esce con delle stupidate.
> 
> Basta vedere un pò di mesi fa quando si mise a parlare in senso positivo del reddito di cittadinanza poi arriva un suo collaboratore e ripete le cose esattamente al contrario.
> 
> ...




Comunque appunto, aldilà delle storie che girano su di lui, è oggettivamente impossibile che ci sia ancora lui dietro, voglio dire, non ci sta nemmeno con la testa ormai, non lo vedo capace di una cosa simile.

Cioè, potenzialmente ne sarebbe capace eccome, sia io che te sappiamo e abbiamo detto quanto sia diabolico il suo ego malato, ma funzionalmente non credo proprio che ora ne sia capace. Assolutamente.

Comunque dico la verità, leggendo questo topic, leggendo il post principale, mi è venuto l’urto del vomito, non figurativamente, proprio fisicamente, e non sto scherzando. La sola remota idea che Belluccone possa ancora essere dietro a tutto mi inorridisce nel profondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque appunto, aldilà delle storie che girano su di lui, è oggettivamente impossibile che ci sia ancora lui dietro, voglio dire, non ci sta nemmeno con la testa ormai, non lo vedo capace di una cosa simile.
> 
> Cioè, potenzialmente ne sarebbe capace eccome, ma funzionalmente non credo proprio che ora ne sia capace. Assolutamente.



A beh potenzialmente potrebbe farlo benissimo. 

La storia del Cinese è li da vedere, solo chi non vuole vedere la verità non la coglie. 

Dico solo una cosa e poi la chiudo qui ( l'ha detta anche Commisso ma io sono mesi che ve lo dico ) : 

Mai nessuno nella storia ha perso cosi tanti soldi come Mr Li in cosi breve tempo. O è completamente stupido ma non lo penso o evidentemente i bonifici che arrivavano con il contagocce da paradisi fiscali erano tutti premeditati per altre questioni. 

Banche che fanno prestiti a uno che non ha nulla ? prestiti da milioni di euro ? 

Ma dai, è evidente che era tutta un altra cosa che non sapremo mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A beh potenzialmente potrebbe farlo benissimo.
> 
> La storia del Cinese è li da vedere, solo chi non vuole vedere la verità non la coglie.
> 
> ...



Ma è ovvio, che il cincianpai abbia perso tutti quei soldi è una assurdità. Yonghong Li era solo una marionetta, senza dubbio. Quella che è stata fatta è una delle più grandi infamità della storia, un club glorioso come il Milan usato per riciclaggio di denaro dopo che ci aveva già fatto marcire per cinque anni.

Ma da quando è subentrato Iddiott pensavo che fosse tutto finito, tu credi realisticamente che possa davvero tuttora esserci lui dietro?


----------



## luigi61 (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E quindi, come hanno detto alcuni, Maldini e Boban sono delle marionette che ci stanno prendendo per il culo? In particolare Boban sarebbe tornato dicendo le cose che porto in firma sapendo (perché è impossibile che Maldini e Boban non siano al corrente di eventuale marcio che starebbe sotto al Milan, di scenari occulti ecc ecc) che c’è ancora il maiale di Arcore, dietro?
> 
> È impossibile.
> 
> ...



Non ho detto che Boban e Maldini si stiano prestando a qualche giochetto; Boban è stato chiamato da Maldini il quale a sua volta avrà avuto a che fare con Gazidis che a sua volta dipende da Singer; ma se Singer (Elliott) fosse solo la megalavatrice di LUI, è persino ovvio che nessuno può saperlo ad eccetto di Singer e degli uomini che compongono il main bord che guarda caso sono uomini vicinissimi al nostro amico...parlo di Scaroni e Cerchione; questo non lo dico io ma qualche tempo fa una inchiesta di REPORT...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che Boban e Maldini si stiano prestando a qualche giochetto; Boban è stato chiamato da Maldini il quale a sua volta avrà avuto a che fare con Gazidis che a sua volta dipende da Singer; ma se Singer fosse solo la megalavatrice di LUI, è persino ovvio che nessuno può saperlo ad eccetto di Singer e gli uomini che compongono il main borse che guarda caso sono uomini del nostro amico...parlo di Scaroni e Cerchione; questo non lo dico io ma qualche tempo fa una inchiesta di REPORT...



Sarebbe una cosa terrificante. Preghiamo non sia così. Vedremo cosa accadrà prossimamente, se ci saranno le solite chiacchiere sui profili competitivi per poi riempire la squadra di mezze seghe allora cominceremo a vederci più chiaro.

Ma comunque è una roba assurda, un incubo senza fine. Ma quando muore sto verme?

Dico la verità ragazzi, questo articolo mi ha messo addosso un’angoscia che la metà della metà basterebbe.


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Giugno 2019)

Tutto questo solo perchè abbiamo scelto uno che gioca col 4-3-1-2. Per non farlo parlare più bisogna farlo secco o prendere un altro che gioca con un altro modulo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio, che il cincianpai abbia perso tutti quei soldi è una assurdità. Yonghong Li era solo una marionetta, senza dubbio. Quella che è stata fatta è una delle più grandi infamità della storia, un club glorioso come il Milan usato per riciclaggio di denaro dopo che ci aveva già fatto marcire per cinque anni.
> 
> Ma da quando è subentrato Iddiott pensavo che fosse tutto finito, tu credi realisticamente che possa davvero tuttora esserci lui dietro?


*
parlando razionalmente no. *

Elliot è una società solida che ha centinaia di aziende come quella di Berlusconi sparse per il mondo. 
Che nella transizione tra Li e Elliot siano stati inserite figure di riferimento come quella di Scaroni è solo perchè si è cercato di dare un identità Milanista alla dirigenza. 

Poi va beh, ogni imprenditore sopra i 50anni di Milano è entrato in qualche modo in contatto con Berlusconi perchè era inevitabile. 

Ora Elliot ha preso il Milan a 1cm dal baratro ci ha permesso l'iscrizione lo scorso anno ( molti lo dimenticano ma senza di loro eravamo falliti grazie al Cinese ) e sta ristabilendo l'ordine. 

L'ordine lo ristabilisci partendo dalle linee di comando poi piano piano scendi fino ai soldati, in questo momento abbiamo una nuova linea di comando solida e competente che ha scelto in Giampaolo il suo Sergente. 

Ora tocca però ai soldati senza i quali la battaglia non si vince. 

Ripeto una cosa fondamentale, criticare Elliot in questo momento è come tirarsi la mazza sui piedi.
Vanno fatti lavorare e poi giudicati a fine anno. 

Siamo ancora in periodo di transizione e da quest'anno ( 2019/2020 ) inizia veramente la rinascita.


----------



## luigi61 (17 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una cosa terrificante. Preghiamo non sia così. Vedremo cosa accadrà prossimamente, se ci saranno le solite chiacchiere sui profili competitivi per poi riempire la squadra di mezze seghe allora cominceremo a vederci più chiaro.
> 
> Ma comunque è una roba assurda, un incubo senza fine. Ma quando muore sto verme?



TERRIFICANTE e dir poco, ma ti senti di escluderlo?? Io no, per nulla ; ripeto perché la proprieta è totalmente assente? anche la Roma e americana ma Pallotta è presente eccome!! Voglio dire... a me Elliot pare sempre più un prestanome.....
un'altro cosa incredibile.....come te lo spieghi in maniera logica il cinefake apparso dal nulla e scomparso poco dopo???


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> TERRIFICANTE e dir poco, ma ti senti di escluderlo?? Io no, per nulla ; ripeto perché la proprieta è totalmente assente? anche la Roma e americana ma Pallotta è presente eccome!! Voglio dire... a me Elliot pare sempre più un prestanome.....
> un'altro cosa incredibile.....come te lo spieghi in maniera logica il cinefake apparso dal nulla e scomparso poco dopo???



Leggiti il mio post sopra.


----------



## luigi61 (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Leggiti il mio post sopra.



Quello che prospetti sarebbe ovviamente un'ottimo scenario....ma essendoci di mezzo B a mio avviso non si può escludere NULLA e nulla è impossibile; ti ricordo l'inchiesta di Report...poi il successivo passaggio con l'entrata in scena di Eliott sarebbe solo la chiusura del cerchio


----------



## Mediamatic (17 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

*Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



Che farabutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che farabutto



Mamma mia che piaga, e purtroppo per noi schiatteremo prima di lui.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *
> parlando razionalmente no. *
> 
> Elliot è una società solida che ha centinaia di aziende come quella di Berlusconi sparse per il mondo.
> ...



Ma se non erro il fondo Elliot era già socio del Milan, ancora prima di Li. Quindi Singer era già in rapporti con Berlusconi.
Non mi pare nulla di scandaloso che ci siano ancora delle influenze di Berlusconi ma da qui a pensare che sia lui a comandare ce ne passa... la responsabilità non è più di Berlusconi quindi non è lui che decide. Potrà dare dei consigli ma non è detto che vengano seguiti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma se non erro il fondo Elliot era già socio del Milan, ancora prima di Li. Quindi Singer era già in rapporti con Berlusconi.
> Non mi pare nulla di scandaloso che ci siano ancora delle influenze di Berlusconi ma da qui a pensare che sia lui a comandare ce ne passa... la responsabilità non è più di Berlusconi quindi non è lui che decide. Potrà dare dei consigli ma non è detto che vengano seguiti.



Questa mi è nuova onestamente .


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che piaga, e purtroppo per noi schiatteremo prima di lui.



Ma per favore, dai ...

Questo sta in piedi per miracolo, a breve ci sarà un collasso a livello di organismo e se ne andrà in 4 e 4 che fa 8. E' normale, quando tiri troppo la corda si spezza tutta insieme. Al limite diventerà un vegetale, se già non lo è.


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



IL fondo di previdenza


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *
> parlando razionalmente no. *
> 
> Elliot è una società solida che ha centinaia di aziende come quella di Berlusconi sparse per il mondo.
> ...



Ecco, la penso così pure io, dai deve pur esserci un limite agli incubi. Non scherzavo quando dicevo che nemmeno agli juventini augurerei una prospettiva come quella che emerge da alcuni posts, perciò figurati se dobbiamo averla noi, tale prospettiva.

Speriamo bene, abbiamo bisogno di fiducia ora, e non che le ombre del passato continuino a fare capolino e a tormentare i nostri sonni.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che piaga, e purtroppo per noi schiatteremo prima di lui.



Eh no amico mio, questa non te la lascio passare! 

Ci manca solo che schiattiamo prima del Belluccone.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



Che cialtrone. Ormai ogni secondo della sua vita è una menzogna


----------



## sette (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



La definizione di Elliott come "fondo di previdenza" sa proprio di trollata  Come quando chiamò Li "il nostro socio cinese".


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La definizione di Elliott come "fondo di previdenza" sa proprio di trollata  Come quando chiamò Li "il nostro socio cinese".



Il bello è che c'è chi continua a farsi trollare come se niente fosse.


----------



## Denny14 (18 Giugno 2019)

Prospettive di vita dopo i primi 95 anni? Mamma mia che trash...


----------



## luigi61 (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bello è che c'è chi continua a farsi trollare come se niente fosse.


Si prende delle libertà fuori da ogni canone logico; manda messaggi subliminali e se ci fosse una VERA REALE PROPRIETÀ cio ovviamente sarebbe impossibile, NON VERREBBE MAI PERMESSO A NESSUNO di prendersi simili licenze; RISPONDETEMI: in quale club calcistico professionistico NEL MONDO succedono questi teatrini, queste manfrine? 
In questo delirio di onnipotenza ovviamente la PROPRIETA TACE


----------



## Igniorante (18 Giugno 2019)

Sono questi i siparietti che ci meritiamo, né più né meno. 
E mi gioco quello che volete che tra un anno Maldini farà quello che ha fatto Totti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bello è che c'è chi continua a farsi trollare come se niente fosse.





luigi61 ha scritto:


> Si prende delle libertà fuori da ogni canone logico; manda messaggi subliminali e se ci fosse una VERA REALE PROPRIETÀ cio ovviamente sarebbe impossibile, NON VERREBBE MAI PERMESSO A NESSUNO di prendersi simili licenze; RISPONDETEMI: in quale club calcistico professionistico NEL MONDO succedono questi teatrini, queste manfrine?
> In questo delirio di onnipotenza ovviamente la PROPRIETA TACE&#55357;&#56877;&#55358;&#56622;&#55357;&#56725;



Anche su Gattuso non dice "non mi piaceva come giocava", come direbbe un qualsiasi soggetto esterno al Milan, ma "non eravamo in sintonia" ... mah!


----------



## addox (18 Giugno 2019)

Solito copione, nulla di nuovo, parla di Milan per parlare di politica, leggete l'ultima frase.


----------



## CarpeDiem (18 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Si prende delle libertà fuori da ogni canone logico; manda messaggi subliminali e se ci fosse una VERA REALE PROPRIETÀ cio ovviamente sarebbe impossibile, NON VERREBBE MAI PERMESSO A NESSUNO di prendersi simili licenze; RISPONDETEMI: in quale club calcistico professionistico NEL MONDO succedono questi teatrini, queste manfrine?
> In questo delirio di onnipotenza ovviamente la PROPRIETA TACE



La proprietà e la dirigenza, essendo composta da persone serie, fa bene a non rispondere ai deliri di un vecchio rimbambito


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



Nulla di strano. Io lo ripeto da anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> E quindi Maldini (e Leonardo) ed adesso anche Boban, sono burattini?



Boban è un pupillo di Berlusconi. Maldini è una persona intelligente. Ma seriamente ragazzi, pensate che sia un problema per loro? Basta che possono gestire loro la parte sportiva. Il resto non gli interessa.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anche su Gattuso non dice "non mi piaceva come giocava", come direbbe un qualsiasi soggetto esterno al Milan, ma "non eravamo in sintonia" ... mah!



Non mi ricordo se ne parlai con te o con Gabri, ma io lo scrissi subito. Appena disse quelle parole sul mercato e sul modulo, Gattuso e Leo erano fuori dai giochi.


----------



## rossonerosempre (18 Giugno 2019)

Ma è lui che chiama i giornalisti per fare queste dichiarazioni o sono i giornalisti che vanno ancora da lui?


----------



## Garrincha (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E quindi, come hanno detto alcuni, Maldini e Boban sono delle marionette che ci stanno prendendo per il culo? In particolare Boban sarebbe tornato dicendo le cose che porto in firma sapendo (perché è impossibile che Maldini e Boban non siano al corrente di eventuale marcio che starebbe sotto al Milan, di scenari occulti ecc ecc) che c’è ancora il maiale di Arcore, dietro?
> 
> È impossibile.
> 
> ...



Non ricordo Boban ma Maldini i problemi li aveva con Galliani, non vedo perché non sarebbe dovuto tornare con Silvio proprietario o perché non dovrebbe essere confidente di ricostruire il Milan con esso, la risalita passa dal lavoro non se il proprietario è Silvio, Elliott o Commisso. 

Maldini voleva potere decisionale per tornare e ora praticamente l'area sportiva è totalmente nelle sue mani, a meno di dissapori che ripeto non ricordo ci siano stati con Silvio chi è il proprietario gli cambia poco a meno di qualche emiro, i soldi per il mercato sarebbero quelli anche con altri


----------



## Zanc9 (18 Giugno 2019)

"eh ma adesso salteranno fuori i complottisti che vedono abbelluscone dietro ogni cozaahhh!!!!!!"

cit


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



ahahahah dichiarazioni comiche! e mi fa ancora più ridere chi vuole trovare strane dietrologie dietro queste dichiarazioni. Rendiamoci conto che questo è andato... da notare che ha definito Elliott "Fondo di PREVIDENZA"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non ricordo Boban ma Maldini i problemi li aveva con Galliani, non vedo perché non sarebbe dovuto tornare con Silvio proprietario o perché non dovrebbe essere confidente di ricostruire il Milan con esso, la risalita passa dal lavoro non se il proprietario è Silvio, Elliott o Commisso.
> 
> Maldini voleva potere decisionale per tornare e ora praticamente l'area sportiva è totalmente nelle sue mani, a meno di dissapori che ripeto non ricordo ci siano stati con Silvio chi è il proprietario gli cambia poco a meno di qualche emiro, i soldi per il mercato sarebbero quelli anche con altri



A parte che Belluccone è quello che ha distrutto il Milan e lo ha reso ciò che è oggi. A parte questo, Maldini non si presterebbe mai ad una farsa con una proprietà ombra che non esiste e con il vero proprietario che è quello che il Milan lo ha ridotto in macerie.


----------



## James45 (18 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> ahahahah dichiarazioni comiche! e mi fa ancora più ridere chi vuole trovare strane dietrologie dietro queste dichiarazioni. Rendiamoci conto che questo è andato... da notare che ha definito Elliott "Fondo di PREVIDENZA"



In effetti mi sono sganasciato pure io... 
quando se ne sarà andato (perchè, checchè ne pensi lui ed altri, a tutti tocca prima o poi) si potrebbe proporlo come nuova maschera del carnevale (tipo Pappagone)


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



Dichiarazioni inquietanti.
Evidentemente nella cessione del milan a contratto era anche specificato che il presidente più vincente possa ancora parlare del milan e usare il milan a suo piacimento.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2019)

A chi dice che Maldini e Boban non farebbero mai le marionette dico che siamo tutti a sperare non accada,ma se devo attenermi ai fatti oggi vedo che sono 2 persone che passano uno da 800.000 annui a 3 mln(Maldini) e l'altro da 300.000 a 2 mln(Boban),quindi al momento sono 2 persone che colgono e sfruttano una grande occasione a livello remunerativo.Che poi possano essere non completamente a conoscenza di cio' che avviene dietro le quinte(ma anche non molto dietro le quinte)ci puo' stare.Detto questo anche loro 2 verranno sottoposti a giudizio dopo un lasso di tempo,nessuno mette in dubbio che persone siano,ma non vorrei ritrovarmi tra 1 o 2 anni a sfanculare pure loro,anzi,visto che che siamo la barzelletta d'Europa purtroppo non mi sorprenderebbe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Giugno 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A chi dice che Maldini e Boban non farebbero mai le marionette dico che siamo tutti a sperare non accada,ma se devo attenermi ai fatti oggi vedo che sono 2 persone che passano uno da 800.000 annui a 3 mln(Maldini) e l'altro da 300.000 a 2 mln(Boban),quindi al momento sono 2 persone che colgono e sfruttano una grande occasione a livello remunerativo.Che poi possano essere non completamente a conoscenza di cio' che avviene dietro le quinte(ma anche non molto dietro le quinte)ci puo' stare.Detto questo anche loro 2 verranno sottoposti a giudizio dopo un lasso di tempo,nessuno mette in dubbio che persone siano,ma non vorrei ritrovarmi tra 1 o 2 anni a sfanculare pure loro,anzi,visto che che siamo la barzelletta d'Europa purtroppo non mi sorprenderebbe.



Si perchè è risaputo che Paolo Maldini con una famiglia milionaria e lui milionario da quando ha 18 anni necessita di uno stipendio per tirare a campare


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si perchè è risaputo che Paolo Maldini con una famiglia milionaria e lui milionario da quando ha 18 anni necessita di uno stipendio per tirare a campare



Io ho la mia opinione e la porto avanti,oggi sono 2 persone che accettano un lavoro che triplica o quadruplica o quintuplica il loro salario,poi faremo loro loro i complimenti se il lavoro svolto sara'buono,o dobbiamo metterci a pecora solo perche' si chiamano Maldini e Boban anche se dovessero mandarci in serie b?


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si perchè è risaputo che Paolo Maldini con una famiglia milionaria e lui milionario da quando ha 18 anni necessita di uno stipendio per tirare a campare



non solo quello. Aggiungo che alla sua età, pieno di soldi, se non gliene frega niente del Milan chi glielo fa fare di sbattersi tra Casa Milan, stadio, ecc??
io mi godrei ville, ferie, figli, ecc... non andrei certo a fare il figurante

ma tanto è inutile parlarne, chi vuole vedere Silvio dietro il Milan lo vedrà sempre, anche quando sarà morto


----------



## gabri65 (18 Giugno 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Anche su Gattuso non dice "non mi piaceva come giocava", come direbbe un qualsiasi soggetto esterno al Milan, ma "non eravamo in sintonia" ... mah!





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo se ne parlai con te o con Gabri, ma io lo scrissi subito. Appena disse quelle parole sul mercato e sul modulo, Gattuso e Leo erano fuori dai giochi.



Sì, ne parlasti con me corvo. L'unica speranza che nutro è che siamo quasi al capolinea, il giocattolo non funziona (o non serve più), e la cosa va gestita in modo più opportuno, se no diventa un giochino a rimessa e qualcuno rimane con il cerino in mano.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> non solo quello. Aggiungo che alla sua età, pieno di soldi, se non gliene frega niente del Milan chi glielo fa fare di sbattersi tra Casa Milan, stadio, ecc??
> io mi godrei ville, ferie, figli, ecc... non andrei certo a fare il figurante
> 
> ma tanto è inutile parlarne, chi vuole vedere Silvio dietro il Milan lo vedrà sempre, anche quando sarà morto



Stesse parole dette ai tempi con i cinesi. Me le ricordo perfettamente. Chi vuol vedere Silvio dietro il Milan lo vedrà sempre multicit. E puntualmente prendete schiaffi in faccia. Ma in fondo ve lo meritate pure di essere presi in giro dalla "proprietà". Mai visti tifosi più ingenui. Ogni volta è sempre la stessa storia. Eh ma Leonardo figurati se va via. Eh ma higuain dopo 4 mesi figurarsi. Ecc ecc.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



Che teatro, mamma mia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A chi dice che Maldini e Boban non farebbero mai le marionette dico che siamo tutti a sperare non accada,ma se devo attenermi ai fatti oggi vedo che sono 2 persone che passano uno da 800.000 annui a 3 mln(Maldini) e l'altro da 300.000 a 2 mln(Boban),quindi al momento sono 2 persone che colgono e sfruttano una grande occasione a livello remunerativo.Che poi possano essere non completamente a conoscenza di cio' che avviene dietro le quinte(ma anche non molto dietro le quinte)ci puo' stare.Detto questo anche loro 2 verranno sottoposti a giudizio dopo un lasso di tempo,nessuno mette in dubbio che persone siano,ma non vorrei ritrovarmi tra 1 o 2 anni a sfanculare pure loro,anzi,visto che che siamo la barzelletta d'Europa purtroppo non mi sorprenderebbe.



Io dico solo una cosa, se ciò che hai detto fosse vero: che cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci tutto questo? Cosa? La Rometta almeno ha uno come Totti che non ci pensa un attimo a mandare a fare in culo la proprietà della Roma, e noi, il secondo club più glorioso al mondo, perché dovremmo ancora avere il nano dietro a tutto con Maldini e Boban che, nel peggiore dei casi, potrebbero rivelarsi solo “ 2 persone che colgono e sfruttano una grande occasione a livello remunerativo”?

Senza contare che l’ex numero 2 della FIFA è impossibile che non sia al corrente di eventuali scenari occulti nel Milan, non ci credo, perciò se fosse venuto nonostante tutto sarebbe venuto solo per i soldi.

No, ci deve pur essere un limite, cos’è, il Dio del calcio ha deciso che siamo andati oltre i nostri limiti nel primo ventennio berlusconiano e ora dobbiamo scontare quelle vittorie con mezzo secolo di sconfitte costanti, delusioni e umiliazioni? No dai, ci deve essere un limite a tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, se ciò che hai detto fosse vero: che cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci tutto questo? Cosa? La Rometta almeno ha uno come Totti che non ci pensa un attimo a mandare a fare in culo la proprietà della Roma, e noi, il secondo club più glorioso al mondo, perché dovremmo ancora avere il nano dietro a tutto con Maldini e Boban che, nel peggiore dei casi, potrebbero rivelarsi solo “ 2 persone che colgono e sfruttano una grande occasione a livello remunerativo”?
> 
> Senza contare che l’ex numero 2 della FIFA è impossibile che non sia al corrente di eventuali scenari occulti nel Milan, non ci credo, perciò se fosse venuto nonostante tutto sarebbe venuto solo per i soldi.
> 
> No, ci deve pur essere un limite, cos’è, il Dio del calcio ha deciso che siamo andati oltre i nostri limiti nel primo ventennio berlusconiano e ora dobbiamo scontare quelle vittorie con mezzo secolo di sconfitte costanti, delusioni e umiliazioni? No dai, ci deve essere un limite a tutto.



Comunque sta cosa che boban e Maldini sarebbero delle cattive persone qualora fosse vero non la capisco. Ma per quale motivo? Quale sarebbe il problema per loro me lo spieghi? Non si tratta di teatrino, semplicemente non c'è nessuno che prende il Milan a determinate cifre, non questo Milan. Per cui di necessità si fa virtù. Accontentati di elliott al momento, che prima stavamo con un cinese finto che poteva mandarci nei guai seri. Almeno adesso c'è una parvenza di società. Poi se nel frattempo qualcuno capisse che 1 miliardo non lo vede manco col binocolo non sarebbe male.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque sta cosa che boban e Maldini sarebbero delle cattive persone qualora fosse vero non la capisco. Ma per quale motivo? Quale sarebbe il problema per loro me lo spieghi? Non si tratta di teatrino, semplicemente non c'è nessuno che prende il Milan a determinate cifre, non questo Milan. Per cui di necessità si fa virtù. Accontentati di elliott al momento, che prima stavamo con un cinese finto che poteva mandarci nei guai seri. Almeno adesso c'è una parvenza di società. Poi se nel frattempo qualcuno capisse che 1 miliardo non lo vede manco col binocolo non sarebbe male.



Io non parlavo di Elliot in se, parlavo della possibilità terribile che Elliot sia una marionetta di Belluccone.

Questo vorrebbe dire il rischio concretissimo che non vedremo nemmeno il Milan risanato e ceduto finalmente ad un proprietario vero ed ambizioso, ma che potrebbero aspettarci anni, anni, e ancora anni a metà classifica, e magari rimanere pure fuori dalla Superlega che inizierà nel 2024 (ed entrarvi successivamente sarà difficilissimo), superLega che con gli introiti che porterebbe rappresenterebbe il nostro vero rilancio e mancarla sarebbe una sentenza di morte.

Avere ancora Berlusconi dietro sarebbe un disastro inimmaginabile.


----------



## GP7 (18 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stesse parole dette ai tempi con i cinesi. Me le ricordo perfettamente. Chi vuol vedere Silvio dietro il Milan lo vedrà sempre multicit. E puntualmente prendete schiaffi in faccia. Ma in fondo ve lo meritate pure di essere presi in giro dalla "proprietà". Mai visti tifosi più ingenui. Ogni volta è sempre la stessa storia. Eh ma Leonardo figurati se va via. Eh ma higuain dopo 4 mesi figurarsi. Ecc ecc.



E sempre le stesse risposte. "Vi meritate di essere presi in giro" "tifosi ingenui" "prendete schiaffi in faccia" ecc, ecc.. 
Io dico, ma un tifoso può essere libero di credere a quel che vuole? Giusto o sbagliato che sia.. O deve venire su questi lidi per essere sempre "moralizzato" da te o altri che la pensano come te? Beninteso, non sto dicendo che le tue idee in merito all'affaire cessione e proprietà attuale siano sbagliate, dico solo che è fastidioso leggere queste frasi rivolte verso un fratello rossonero che, nonostante tutto, vuole continuare a sognare, tifare e credere che ci aspetti un futuro meno funereo del recente passato. 
Fastidioso persino per chi la dovesse pensare come te.


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stesse parole dette ai tempi con i cinesi. Me le ricordo perfettamente. Chi vuol vedere Silvio dietro il Milan lo vedrà sempre multicit. E puntualmente prendete schiaffi in faccia. Ma in fondo ve lo meritate pure di essere presi in giro dalla "proprietà". Mai visti tifosi più ingenui. Ogni volta è sempre la stessa storia. Eh ma Leonardo figurati se va via. Eh ma higuain dopo 4 mesi figurarsi. Ecc ecc.



e che vuoi che ti dica.... bravo  avrai ragione tu! io non credo a questa cosa e d'altronde ho anche di meglio a cui pensare. Ora vado a fare quello che prende schiaffi in faccia e si fa prendere in giro


----------



## Rivera10 (18 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stesse parole dette ai tempi con i cinesi. Me le ricordo perfettamente. Chi vuol vedere Silvio dietro il Milan lo vedrà sempre multicit. E puntualmente prendete schiaffi in faccia. Ma in fondo ve lo meritate pure di essere presi in giro dalla "proprietà". Mai visti tifosi più ingenui. Ogni volta è sempre la stessa storia. Eh ma Leonardo figurati se va via. Eh ma higuain dopo 4 mesi figurarsi. Ecc ecc.



Moriremo tutti(cit.)


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2019)

*Restate on topic e ognuno la pensi come meglio crede*


----------



## Garrincha (18 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, se ciò che hai detto fosse vero: che cosa abbiamo fatto per meritarci tutto questo? Cosa? La Rometta almeno ha uno come Totti che non ci pensa un attimo a mandare a fare in culo la proprietà della Roma, e noi, il secondo club più glorioso al mondo, perché dovremmo ancora avere il nano dietro a tutto con Maldini e Boban che, nel peggiore dei casi, potrebbero rivelarsi solo “ 2 persone che colgono e sfruttano una grande occasione a livello remunerativo”?
> 
> Senza contare che l’ex numero 2 della FIFA è impossibile che non sia al corrente di eventuali scenari occulti nel Milan, non ci credo, perciò se fosse venuto nonostante tutto sarebbe venuto solo per i soldi.
> 
> No, ci deve pur essere un limite, cos’è, il Dio del calcio ha deciso che siamo andati oltre i nostri limiti nel primo ventennio berlusconiano e ora dobbiamo scontare quelle vittorie con mezzo secolo di sconfitte costanti, delusioni e umiliazioni? No dai, ci deve essere un limite a tutto.



Se a Totti davi i poteri che ha Maldini stava lì dietro una scrivania, va via perché non ha l'ultima parola mica perché la società è brutta e cattiva. 


Per rispondere al precedente intervento stai idealizzando Maldini e Boban in questo caso o qualsiasi altra bandiera, non è che non verrebbero al Milan perché c'è ancora Silvio che ha portato la società in queste condizioni per chissà quale principio, se pensano di poter fare bene e di avere le possibilità di farlo non cambia nulla chi sta a capo, non è che con Pinco Pallino avresti una società straordinaria composta da i migliori elementi che prende la più vantaggiosa decisione possibile, se sei il top manager a meno che il proprietario non ti prometta un quarto di Messi e due terzi di Salah da scambiare per una gamba di Ronaldo e intanto vuole retrocedere i risultati sportivi se saranno buoni o meno è solo una tua responsabilità, vinci lo scudetto o arrivi ottavo tanto con Silvio e Pallotta che con Al Khelafi o Zuckerberg


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> E sempre le stesse risposte. "Vi meritate di essere presi in giro" "tifosi ingenui" "prendete schiaffi in faccia" ecc, ecc..
> Io dico, ma un tifoso può essere libero di credere a quel che vuole? Giusto o sbagliato che sia.. O deve venire su questi lidi per essere sempre "moralizzato" da te o altri che la pensano come te? Beninteso, non sto dicendo che le tue idee in merito all'affaire cessione e proprietà attuale siano sbagliate, dico solo che è fastidioso leggere queste frasi rivolte verso un fratello rossonero che, nonostante tutto, vuole continuare a sognare, tifare e credere che ci aspetti un futuro meno funereo del recente passato.
> Fastidioso persino per chi la dovesse pensare come te.



Con la differenza che è successo puntualmente il contrario di quello che sostenevano tutti o quasi. Il senso del mio discorso è che dire sempre vedi Berlusconi ovunque oppure quello è un vecchio figurati, dopo tutto quello che è successo è veramente paradossale. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole, figurati a me cosa cambia. Ma almeno evitare di essere presi in giro non sarebbe male. Soprattutto quando in passato è successa la stessa cosa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Giugno 2019)

rossonerosempre ha scritto:


> Ma è lui che chiama i giornalisti per fare queste dichiarazioni o sono i giornalisti che vanno ancora da lui?



era presente alla presentazione del libro su sacchi, c'era pure galliani e se non sbaglio baresi con la coppa campione, e tra le mille sparate ha raccontato pure sta barzelletta  ormai è il vecchio marpione del paese che racconta storielle sconce ai piu giovani


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni di Berlusconi abbastanza "sorprendenti" alla presentazione del libro di Sacchi. Ecco quanto dichiarato a Sky:"Giampaolo è allenatore che alla il bel gioco con una mentalità offensiva e segue il nostro modulo. Chiederò a Scaroni, che mi ha invitato per un colloqui, di poter incontrare Giampaolo. Probabilmente è stato scelto grazie ai miei consigli. E penso che comunicherò a lui qualcosa di utile. Mi sarebbe piaciuto anche Conte, ma Giampaolo va bene. Mi manca il Milan? Sì. Gattuso? Non eravamo in sintonia sui moduli. Gli sono affezionato come persona e come giocatore. Voglio un Milan che scenda in campo con una mentalità offensiva, che faccia bel gioco e che rispetti gli avversari. ".
> 
> *Ancora Berlusconi, sempre a Sky:"Ho chiesto di incontrare Giampaolo e gli darò suggerimenti su giocatori e moduli. Pentito della vendita a Li? Siamo stati costretti a vendere e il cinese era quello che si era fatto avanti con più decisione. Poi non ha assunto le persone giuste ed ha avuto guai dal punto di vista aziendale. Ora c'è un fondo di previdenza che vuole riportare il Milan al top per poi cederlo a qualcuno di affidabile. Un mio ritorno? Non credo, la vita passa. Ora sono impegnato in politica e vorrei fondare un governo che possa difendere i cittadini dalla pressione giuridica, finanziaria e burocratica".*



Ma vai in pensione rimbambito!


----------

